# Pick a Movie and Rate It



## PoliticalChic

*Confessions of a Superhero (2007)*

This is a documentary about a group of folks who dress up as superheros and make their living on tips taking photos with tourists.

All of these people want to be in the movie industry, and make a decent living from tips.  They were on the news when they became overly aggressive with tourists. By law, they can't demand to be paid for being in photos.  They will say "We work on tips."  Sometimes, particularly the person who plays Batman gets enraged and will go after those who don't "tip."  These people are glorified panhandlers.

Sad, but intriguing.  The guy who has a stunning resemblance to Christopher Reeves claims he is the son to Sandy Dennis (Who's Afraid of Virgnia Woolf? and Splendor in the Grass).  Superheros they are not, but they have few options at this point. 

Either 75 or 80 out of 100.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

100 out of 100

John Cleese is a funny motherfucker!
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-jO1EOhGkY0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-jO1EOhGkY0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Epsilon Delta

The last movie I saw was Pedro Almodovar's _La Mala Educacion_/_Bad Education_, a movie about an actor and a film-maker who used to be childhood lovers at the strict catholic school with the creepster child-molesting priest, and the film that comes about from their collaboration.

Eh, while I thought the story telling was effective and the plot was twisted enough to keep it interesting, the movie was just a little too _flamboyantly homoerotic_ for my taste.

All in all, I'd give it a 6/10


----------



## strollingbones

transsiberian   2008....plot...american couple meet up with drug smugglers...etc.
alright.....is the best i will give it...i did like the scenery...

5 out of 10

100 million bc.....i caught this on sci fi ...its is so bad...its funny...the dinosuears are funny...the acting is terrible..the plot is terrible....but hey i watched it all...

3 out of 10


----------



## KittenKoder

Just saw the new Indiana Jones .... almost puked.


----------



## Andrew2382

Spaceballs

2 thumbs up

It's megamaid...shes gone from suck to blow


----------



## KittenKoder

Andrew2382 said:


> Spaceballs
> 
> 2 thumbs up
> 
> It's megamaid...shes gone from suck to blow



Loved it, it's the movie I have seen most often. A grand total of 8 times. My all time favorite sci-fi spoof.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Epsilon Delta said:


> The last movie I saw was Pedro Almodovar's _La Mala Educacion_/_Bad Education_, a movie about an actor and a film-maker who used to be childhood lovers at the strict catholic school with the creepster child-molesting priest, and the film that comes about from their collaboration.
> 
> Eh, while I thought the story telling was effective and the plot was twisted enough to keep it interesting, the movie was just a little too _flamboyantly homoerotic_ for my taste.
> 
> All in all, I'd give it a 6/10



Did you see Pedro Almodovar's Volver.  I liked that one very much.  Penelope Cruz is so pretty.


----------



## Silence

funniest movie I've seen in years was Wedding Crashers...

"I've got a stage 4 clinger"  

Just saw Twilight this past weekend.  I haven't read the books but my daughter has and we both loved it.


----------



## sealybobo

Silence said:


> funniest movie I've seen in years was Wedding Crashers...
> 
> "I've got a stage 4 clinger"
> 
> Just saw Twilight this past weekend.  I haven't read the books but my daughter has and we both loved it.



John Beckwith: Claire's mom just made me grab her hooters. 
Jeremy Grey: Well snap out of it! What, a hot older women made you feel her cans? Stop crying like a little girl. 
John Beckwith: I wasn't crying like a little girl. 
Jeremy Grey: Why don't you try getting jacked off under the table in front of the whole damn family and have some real problems, jackass. Hey, what were they like anyway? They looked pretty good, are they real? Are they built for speed or comfort? What'd you do with them? Motorboat? You play the motorboat? 
[makes sputtering motorboat noise] 
Jeremy Grey: You motorboatin son of a bitch! You old sailor you! Where is she? She still in the house? 
John Beckwith: What's wrong with you? 
Jeremy Grey: What do you mean "what's wrong with me?" What's wrong with you? 
John Beckwith: No, what's wrong with you? 
Jeremy Grey: No, what's wrong with you? You're projecting! 
John Beckwith: Drop it. 
Jeremy Grey: You drop it! You stop projecting on me! Why don't you go enjoy yourself while I go ice my balls and spit up blood. 
John Beckwith: Drop it! 
[starts walking away] 
Jeremy Grey: Team player!


----------



## Andrew2382

Lumpy Mattress?

Yeah could have been the mattress, or the midnight rape, or the nude gay art show that went on in my room last night


----------



## AVG-JOE

Best movie ever made:  'The Natural', with Robert Redford & Glenn Close

Worst movie ever made:  'Ed Wood', with Johnny Depp

-Joe


----------



## xsited1

Amazon Women on the Moon

Two words:  Monique Gabrielle


----------



## PoliticalChic

xsited1 said:


> Amazon Women on the Moon
> 
> Two words:  Monique Gabrielle



This doesn't sound family friendly...


----------



## Gem

sealybobo quoted "Wedding Crashers":


> Why don't you go enjoy yourself while I go ice my balls and spit up blood.



I second your nomination of this movie - I spit soda at this line the first time we saw it in the theater.  Crying laughing funny.


----------



## xsited1

PoliticalChic said:


> This doesn't sound family friendly...



Well, I posted it for the shock value.

Movies I watched recently which were fabulous:

Wall-E
Kung Fu Panda
Iron Man


----------



## Epsilon Delta

PoliticalChic said:


> Did you see Pedro Almodovar's Volver.  I liked that one very much.  Penelope Cruz is so pretty.



Ah, yeah, I saw it right when it came out, so I don't remember two well. (Yeah, two years isn't a lot but my memory span is short). I remember liking it but not particularly loving it, but I'm just not sure what it was about it that I felt could've been better. But it was definitely better than Mala Educacion, so it still gets 7 or 8 out of 10 or so. 

Penelope Cruz is a fox. 

I was getting a lot of his movies since the university library has so many of them, but I'll probably be moving on to Ingmar Bergman now. SDGOSIDuGSAo.


----------



## Gem

Movie:  Rocky Balboa

Surprisingly...I loved this last (hopefully!) installment in the Rocky saga SO SO SO much more than any other movie but the first.  The Rocky Balboa character was portrayed fairly realistically as a real exfighter, a grieving spouse, and a father trying to relate to his son.   It was enjoyable.


----------



## jillian

CrimsonWhite said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> 
> 100 out of 100
> 
> John Cleese is a funny motherfucker!
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-jO1EOhGkY0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-jO1EOhGkY0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Holy Grail is one of the two funniest movies ever made (the other being Young Frankenstein).

My pick for a film is a documentary called Murderball. It's about the U.S. paraplegic olympic rugby team. Brillianly done. Not maudlin or depressing at all. And these guys are amazing.

I give it a 90 out of 100 in the doco catagory.


----------



## AVG-JOE

xsited1 said:


> Well, I posted it for the shock value.
> 
> Movies I watched recently which were fabulous:
> 
> Wall-E
> Kung Fu Panda
> Iron Man



'Iron Man' I get for you X, but 'Wall-E' & 'Kung Fu Panda'?!?

You're just a family guy at heart, aren't you?

-Joe


----------



## xsited1

AVG-JOE said:


> 'Iron Man' I get for you X, but 'Wall-E' & 'Kung Fu Panda'?!?
> 
> You're just a family guy at heart, aren't you?
> 
> -Joe



Yep.  You can always spot people with kids by what TV shows and movies they watch.


----------



## AllieBaba

Anything with Tom Selleck in it...EXCEPT those stupid 3 men and a baby movies...8 out of 10. PARTICULARLY those mysteries where he plays the sheriff/police chief of some small coastal town, too completely cool. And Monty Walsh..well, all of his westerns are outstanding.

Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory....Johnny Depp completely took that movie over. Also 8-10. Same score for that freaky one (bedroom window?) where he has an alter ego and chomps his teeth, the guy is cinema gold.

No Country for Old Men. Josh Brolin and Tommy Lee Jones.9-10. Riveting plot, fabulous acting, and though I kept expecting Brolin to get killed, by the time he did I'd decided he wasn't, so I was completely stunned (and depressed) when he finally did. But a plot that surprises me seldom comes along and I absolutely loved Brolin's character. I want to marry him.

Men In Black I & II. Laugh your ass off funny all the way through, every single time you see it. (Tommy Lee Jones and Will Smith. Are you kidding?) 9-10

Lonesome Dove. Tommy Lee Jones (seeing a theme here now), the Harvard educated polo athlete...riding fabulous horses all through a wonderful story. 10-10

Braveheart. Best movie ever made. 20-10
Gladiator. Second best movie ever made. 18-10
Conan the Barbarian, Conan the Destroyer....crappy acting, great costumes and sets, fabulous story. 9-10. And the director's cut with Schwarzenegger and the director talking through is 10-10.
Lord of the Rings trilogy. 10-10. They stayed completely true to the story, used actors for characters I would never ever have thought (a pregnant Liv Tyler as an elf princess? She's like 6 foot tall and weighed around 180 lbs, lol, and still pulled it off). 
Secret Garden....I don't know when the one I have was made, but it's recent. Fabulous acting by kids, beautiful cinematography. 8-10.

I watched Gandhi when I was really super stoned when it came out and for the longest time thought it was the most spectacular movie ever made. The people I was with had to drag me from the theater because I wouldn't leave before the music was over at the end. Then I watched it again and it just wasn't quite as overwhelming, lol. Still pretty good, 7-10.

The Shining with Jack Nicholson. C'mon, best horror flick ever I do believe. 10-10.


----------



## GigiBowman

Clerks II

Donkey Sex


----------



## chloe

The Corndog Man

A boat salesman (Noble Willingham) in small-town South Carolina gets a pivotal sales call, the first of many from what he hopes is a buyer ready to spend tons of money on a vessel. But he soon realizes that the caller's motivations are personal rather than business-related -- and they're vengeful motivations at that. Fearful for his life, the normally cocky merchant begins to fall apart at the seams, worried for his life. Who wants him dead? 


Ok I though it was going to be suspensful, It is an independant film and I rented it to watch with my mom one night while the kids were at there dads house. Anyway about 30minutes into it I realized there was no suspsense, and the foul language was a constant throughout the entire flick, (didn't know peeps in south carolina could use that many words wow) basically the whole movie was an estranged son the attacking the racist boat salesman (his father) and the whole movie the son harasses the salesman over  the phone until the salesman loses his job, his girlfriend (if you want to say that) and everything basically makes the dad goes "insane" just from prank phone calls. It was a weird movie and kind of disturbing. But I would only give it a C-, I put it above a D+ because the salesman (actor) was pretty funny as a foulmouthed crabby old man.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xsited1 said:


> Well, I posted it for the shock value.
> 
> Movies I watched recently which were fabulous:
> 
> Wall-E
> Kung Fu Panda
> Iron Man



You're a better parent than I.  We only took them to Iron Man.  I only have so much patience.


----------



## PoliticalChic

GigiBowman said:


> Clerks II
> 
> Donkey Sex



Rating?


----------



## PoliticalChic

AllieBaba said:


> Anything with Tom Selleck in it...EXCEPT those stupid 3 men and a baby movies...8 out of 10. PARTICULARLY those mysteries where he plays the sheriff/police chief of some small coastal town, too completely cool. And Monty Walsh..well, all of his westerns are outstanding.
> 
> Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory....Johnny Depp completely took that movie over. Also 8-10. Same score for that freaky one (bedroom window?) where he has an alter ego and chomps his teeth, the guy is cinema gold.
> 
> No Country for Old Men. Josh Brolin and Tommy Lee Jones.9-10. Riveting plot, fabulous acting, and though I kept expecting Brolin to get killed, by the time he did I'd decided he wasn't, so I was completely stunned (and depressed) when he finally did. But a plot that surprises me seldom comes along and I absolutely loved Brolin's character. I want to marry him.
> 
> Men In Black I & II. Laugh your ass off funny all the way through, every single time you see it. (Tommy Lee Jones and Will Smith. Are you kidding?) 9-10
> 
> Lonesome Dove. Tommy Lee Jones (seeing a theme here now), the Harvard educated polo athlete...riding fabulous horses all through a wonderful story. 10-10
> 
> Braveheart. Best movie ever made. 20-10
> Gladiator. Second best movie ever made. 18-10
> Conan the Barbarian, Conan the Destroyer....crappy acting, great costumes and sets, fabulous story. 9-10. And the director's cut with Schwarzenegger and the director talking through is 10-10.
> Lord of the Rings trilogy. 10-10. They stayed completely true to the story, used actors for characters I would never ever have thought (a pregnant Liv Tyler as an elf princess? She's like 6 foot tall and weighed around 180 lbs, lol, and still pulled it off).
> Secret Garden....I don't know when the one I have was made, but it's recent. Fabulous acting by kids, beautiful cinematography. 8-10.
> 
> I watched Gandhi when I was really super stoned when it came out and for the longest time thought it was the most spectacular movie ever made. The people I was with had to drag me from the theater because I wouldn't leave before the music was over at the end. Then I watched it again and it just wasn't quite as overwhelming, lol. Still pretty good, 7-10.
> 
> The Shining with Jack Nicholson. C'mon, best horror flick ever I do believe. 10-10.



Men in Black I & II are geniuses.  Will Smith is so cute!

I couldn't get No Country for Old Men.  It could have been a 90 for me, but I couldn't see what the point of the movie was.


----------



## Silence

xsited1 said:


> Yep.  You can always spot people with kids by what TV shows and movies they watch.



  I think I'll never win mother of the year.

I took my daughter to see Love Actually when she was 9.  granted I wasn't aware of the faux sex scenes beforehand but still, I'd rate that as a 8 out of 10 movie.

Another movie we saw was The Strangers.  Now this movies scared the fuck out of both of us and it really had little blood or gore to speak of.  9 out of 10 for making you jump.  

Another really funny movie is White Chicks.  the Wayans brothers are hysterical.


----------



## Missourian

I am only to the intermission and Kenneth Branagh *Hamlet* is fantastic.

I have the good fortune that many of the scenes are available on Youtube, as you needn't rely on my substandard reviewing skills.

I have merely to set the scene:

First my favorite scene so far: Prince Hamlet has killed Polonius in his mother Queen Gertrude's chambers, mistaking him for his step-father, King Claudius.  Hamlet drags Polonius' body from the room...later he is apprehended by the king's guards and the scene opens with Hamlet being dragged before the King.

[youtube]6OIWaW0_IzA[/youtube]​


And of course the famous soliloquy "To be or not to be" needs no introduction:

[youtube]-JD6gOrARk4[/youtube]


The use of a mirror is absolute genius.​



More Youtube clips from Hamlet HERE.


Laurence Fishburne's *Othello* and Leonardo DiCaprio and Claire Danes' *Romeo + Juliet* are also worth watching.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Missourian said:


> I am only to the intermission and Kenneth Branagh *Hamlet* is fantastic.



Thanks for the tip.  I am always looking for a new movie to get on Netflix.

I've watched so many movies that people on Netflix said were great and they turn out to be such duds.  Sometimes, we'll watch half and send it back because it's not worth the time.

This one looks good.  How badly can you mess up Shakespeare?


----------



## Andi G

The last movie I saw was W.  It wasn't great but all of the characters were a lot like the real people.  7 out of 10

I loved the previews though, there is a movie I will definately see.  Frost/Nixon.  It's about a series of interviews of Nixon by David Frost.  Frost is obsessed with disgraced Nixon and is quite intimidated by him at first. 

A Ron Howard film. 

Here's a review:

It wasn't exactly a meeting of minds, nor was it motivated by a need to get to the truth, but the set of interviews that brought disgraced President Richard Nixon into a room with David Frost, is a fascinating historical tit bit  an act of opportunism on both sides that lead to one of the most sensational disclosures in the history of television political journalism. Nixon had broken the law and this unlikely confessional took place in the company of a light entertainment presenter. Imagine Tony Blair confessing he lied about the reasons for going to war in Iraq to Des O Connor and you realise how amazing this actually was.

Howard's film is fairly dispassionate in its treatment of both men. Frost, played with delicious smarm and just the right amount of arrogance by Michael Sheen, is constituted as a fledgling but highly libidinous talk show host, who in Nixon sees an opportunity to reinvigorate his celebrity and gain credibility in the US. Nixon on the other hand is in denial about his role in the Watergate scandal, fired up with a sense of self-righteousness and indignation at the liberal 'sons of bitches' that brought him down and is determined to use the encounter to rewrite history to his own advantage. Both men, it's suggested, have something to prove to themselves and their peers but mercifully the shadowy reflection angle isn't laboured en route to the tense exchanges. The climax, when it comes, manages to be both mesmerising and moving, not least because both actors meet the requirement of transcending mere impersonation and inhabit their characters. When you're told that Nixon's face betrayed, better than any trial, the personal regret, hubristic folly and watershed breakdown in the relationship between the American electorate and its government, thanks to Frank Langella, you believe it. 

Frost/Nixon (2008)


----------



## chloe

A Face in the Crowd (1957) - Part 11/12

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYdiUnfCVlY]YouTube - A Face in the Crowd (1957) - Part 11/12[/ame]

I love this movie its about a big drunk lonesome rhodes (andy griffith) who gets discovered in jail for his singing and guitar playing and he rises to fame fortune and power and campaigns for a senator on his show only to be destroyed by the woman who discovered him by broadcasting his real self live on tv unbeknownst to him, it was hilarious !!!!

Its a Classic A+ !!!


----------



## strollingbones

chloe said:


> A Face in the Crowd (1957) - Part 11/12
> 
> YouTube - A Face in the Crowd (1957) - Part 11/12
> 
> I love this movie its about a big drunk lonesome rhodes (andy griffith) who gets discovered in jail for his singing and guitar playing and he rises to fame fortune and power and campaigns for a senator on his show only to be destroyed by the woman who discovered him by broadcasting his real self live on tv unbeknownst to him, it was hilarious !!!!
> 
> Its a Classic A+ !!!



omg you and i may be the only people in the fripping world who have watched this movie.....andy was the bad guy...it is the only movie i know where andy was the bad guy...once you got use to that concept the movie was great...


----------



## chloe

Ha ha It was hysterical ! I love the part where the credits are rolling and a drunk egotistical andy griffith doesnt know that his angry lady friend pushed the sound bite to live and he's waiving at the tv camera saying horrible things like "bye idiots" "they're all sheep" " I own them" "see ya moron" .....I couldnt stop laughing !!!!!


----------



## Shadow

I just finished watching a really old movie called 'The Old Maid' made in 1939 with Bette Davis. It was on TMC and I got sucked in while flipping through channels.


It was pretty racy for the era in which it was made.  Two cousin's fall in love with the same man,Clem.  The cousin he wants to marry,ends up marrying someone else.  Clem then ends up hooking up with the other cousin,Charlotte (Bette Davis) and she gets pregnant.  He goes to war (Civil War) and is killed,Bette Davis has to raise the child on her own without scandal,and ends up losing her to her married/widowed cousin Delia,because she cant ruin her daughters reputation by telling anyone her secret.  Pretty good in the beginning,a little boring toward the end. I'd give it a 8.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Before the Devil Knows You're Dead (2007)*

I was drawn to this movie because I wanted to see Philip Seymour Hoffman in a leading role.  He doesn't disappoint in this story of a simple robbery gone terribly wrong.  

We were entertained even though it was long by our standards (over 2 hours).  This was the first time I had seen Marisa Tormei since her Oscar winning performance in My Cousin Vinny.  My husband kept saying that she must have had a boob job because her top was off for most of the scenes.

Beautiful cinematography and good to great performances from Ethan Hawke, Albert Finney, and Rosemary Harris.

90 out of a 100


----------



## strollingbones

alvin and the chipmunks...i caught it on hbo...it was cute and funny..how can you go wrong with talking/singing chipmunks


----------



## Xenophon

*Planent of the Apes* 1968

Biting social commentary combined with superb special effects culminate in one of the best shock endings in movie history.

Heston and Maurice Evans give brilliant perfomances as Taylor the human astronaunt and Dr Zaius the reactionary minister of science and 'chief defender of the faith.'

40 years old and still as vibrant and effective as when first shot.


----------



## Jon

Silence said:


> Just saw Twilight this past weekend.  I haven't read the books but my daughter has and we both loved it.



I saw Twilight before reading the books. The movie was enjoyable, so I read through the books fairly quickly. After reading the books, I'm now horribly disappointed with the movie. The characters were cast totally wrong, and they told very little of the best parts of the story. I hope they do better on the second film.

However, I was also horribly disappointed with the last book. It builds up for hundreds of pages, and is a major letdown in the end.


----------



## Jon

xsited1 said:


> Yep.  You can always spot people with kids by what TV shows and movies they watch.



Disagree, especially if we're talking about WALL-E. I don't have kids, and I loved it. And, I just don't see how kids can enjoy that movie. There's very little "Disney comedy", as I call it. It was cute, in some ways, but I loved the philosophical aspects of it more than anything.

Also, my friends and I go to the movies to watch all the Disney movies, and none of us have kids.


----------



## bk1983

Gran Torino:

Clint Eastwood is masterful in this movie. Great storyline.. 9/10 IMO..


----------



## chloe

Lucille and Irja are 95 and 81 years old respectively and Laura Gabberts documentary Sunset Story (2003) is a charming, amusing, entertaining and bittersweet look at their lives and the spirit to still be individual thinkers and highly political at that.  They know what they like, what they think, and no one is going to change their minds.  The feature has had a good reputation since its debut and for the most part, it is well deserved.

Sunset Story (Documentary)





I liked this documentary it was about a retirement home for political activists & radicals and it was charming.


----------



## Xenophon

The Dark knight

Twisted tale of social misfits Batman and Joker, and how their interaction eventually ruins and kills honest reformer Harvey Dent (Arron Eckhart, who is excellent in this picture)

heath ledger is good (not great) as a much more deranged and vicious joker compared to the Jack Nicholson version, Christian Bale is the best Batman on film, bar none.

Fine supporting cast including Gary oldman, Micheal caine and Morgan freeman make this a can't miss picture.


----------



## strollingbones

Xenophon said:


> The Dark knight
> 
> Twisted tale of social misfits Batman and Joker, and how their interaction eventually ruins and kills honest reformer Harvey Dent (Arron Eckhart, who is excellent in this picture)
> 
> heath ledger is good (not great) as a much more deranged and vicious joker compared to the Jack Nicholson version, Christian Bale is the best Batman on film, bar none.
> 
> Fine supporting cast including Gary oldman, Micheal caine and Morgan freeman make this a can't miss picture.



i just dont get it...i watched dark knight twice just in case i was missing something...i wasnt....

ledger was okay but i still think jack was better....the movie is dark...with no real heros and lots of villians..


----------



## strollingbones

anyone seen "doubt"  ...


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Imitation of Life (1959)*  9 out of 10.

Imitation of Life (1959)

I had been meaning to watch this classic and I'm glad I did.

It was a real tear jerker, and I was mesmerized by the glamorous Lana Turner.  Without giving the plot away, half of the movie had to do with a black mother and her white daughter.  She was her daughter, but was able to pass as completely white.  This leads to identity and racial issues that tear the mother-daughter relationship apart. 

Warning:  Will need a full box of Kleenex for this one.


----------



## AllieBaba

Andi G said:


> The last movie I saw was W.  It wasn't great but all of the characters were a lot like the real people.  7 out of 10



You know the Bushes personally?
Really?

Does anyone else think it's pathetic that people think they "know" what other people are like, based upon nothing but Hollywood and the liberal media?


----------



## Jon

strollingbones said:


> i just dont get it...i watched dark knight twice just in case i was missing something...i wasnt....
> 
> ledger was okay but i still think jack was better....the movie is dark...with no real heros and lots of villians..



How was Jack better? Jack played himself as the Joker. He plays himself in every role, except One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest and The Shining. He adds nothing to his roles, and it seems as though he does little to prepare for them. It's like he wakes up and says, "Oh shit, I have to be on the set in 2 minutes." Ledger was a well-trained performer, and his type is rare in today's movies. I applaud the amount of effort he put into his roles, especially his later roles.

Jack's version of The Joker worked well in Burton's Batman. He played an okay gangster Joker, but that's not the way the role was intended. Heath's performance was based on the original comic books that defined the Joker as more demented and psychotic (The Killing Joke, mostly). Jack's version would have been entirely out of place in Nolan's Batman series, and Heath's version would have been entirely out of place in Burton/Schumacher versions. Burton and Schumacher made Batman into a laughfest, campy comical story and practically embarrassed the series. Nolan seems to be the only director to ever have followed the Batman comics, and it shows in his films.


----------



## YWN666

Xenophon said:


> The Dark knight
> 
> Twisted tale of social misfits Batman and Joker, and how their interaction eventually ruins and kills honest reformer Harvey Dent (Arron Eckhart, who is excellent in this picture)
> 
> heath ledger is good (not great) as a much more deranged and vicious joker compared to the Jack Nicholson version, Christian Bale is the best Batman on film, bar none.
> 
> Fine supporting cast including Gary oldman, Micheal caine and Morgan freeman make this a can't miss picture.



I thought Heath Ledger made that movie.  His character was wonderfully crazy and bizarre.


----------



## Mad Scientist

*"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button". *

Starring Brad Pitt, Kate Blanchette and many others.
Brief Synopsis: Man is born old and grows young and we follow his life as it goes in reverse. I didn't know it was an adaptation of a F. Scott Fitzgerald novel until I saw it in the credits at the end. Always watch the credits people, you may actually learn something interesting about the film you're watching.
Anyway, the film starts out interestingly enough as Ben Button is born old (baby size) and is given up to an orphanage by his father who comes back later in the film.
As an old man he becomes smitten with a young red-head girl. And why wouldn't he, he's a youngster too remember? I won't give away the story but it's basically how BB and the girl grow old *and* young together from about 1917 to 2005.
The special effects are great and the makeup is pretty good. Artificial aging can be a distraction with a film like this but it works out good. This is the first time I've seen Kate Blanchette actually look attractive. She is one pasty ass white girl, damn!
I thought this would be a good idea for a movie but someone screwed it up either in editing or adaptation to the big screen. The flick is two hours and forty eight minutes long and more than once I thought to myself: "When is this gonna end"? And I love long movies. Kate is a great actress but Brad just kinda poses his way through this one. Like he does in most of his movies right? Well, except maybe "Kalifornia" and "Seven". I'll give him props for those.
My favorite part of this movie? The sountrack and musical score. In particular the use of Scott Joplins' wonderful ragtime waltz "Bethena". I love ragtime music and Scott Joplin is credited with inventing that genre. His music really sets the tone for movies based in that time frame of 1900 through the 1930s.

Overall, on a scale of 1-10 I'd give it a 6.


----------



## Toro

CrimsonWhite said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> 
> 100 out of 100



My absolute favorite movie of all time.

And my favorite scene, which precedes the one you posted.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVWH01E2weA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVWH01E2weA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Quantum of Solace.  The new James Bond movie.

9 out of 10.  I loved it.  

I'm a huge Bond fan, and this is very different from all the other movies, but I loved it.


----------



## Toro

GigiBowman said:


> Clerks II
> 
> Donkey Sex



I didn't like Clerks II much.  I liked Clerks though.


----------



## Toro

jsanders said:


> Disagree, especially if we're talking about WALL-E. I don't have kids, and I loved it. And, I just don't see how kids can enjoy that movie. There's very little "Disney comedy", as I call it. It was cute, in some ways, but I loved the philosophical aspects of it more than anything.
> 
> Also, my friends and I go to the movies to watch all the Disney movies, and none of us have kids.



My son, who was 9 at the time, loved Wall-E.  So did I.

One of my all-time favorites is Finding Nemo.


----------



## Missourian

Toro said:


> My absolute favorite movie of all time.
> 
> And my favorite scene, which precedes the one you posted.






*NONE SHALL PASS*​
[youtube]mjEcj8KpuJw&eurl[/youtube]​


----------



## tigerbob

It doesn't get much funnier than Spinal Tap!

[youtube]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d54UU-fPIsY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d54UU-fPIsY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ri4-mHQysS0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ri4-mHQysS0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## chloe

PoliticalChic said:


> *Imitation of Life (1959)*  9 out of 10.
> 
> Imitation of Life (1959)
> 
> I had been meaning to watch this classic and I'm glad I did.
> 
> It was a real tear jerker, and I was mesmerized by the glamorous Lana Turner.  Without giving the plot away, half of the movie had to do with a black mother and her white daughter.  She was her daughter, but was able to pass as completely white.  This leads to identity and racial issues that tear the mother-daughter relationship apart.
> 
> Warning:  Will need a full box of Kleenex for this one.



Ive seen it great movie !


----------



## chloe

tigerbob said:


> It doesn't get much funnier than Spinal Tap!
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d54UU-fPIsY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d54UU-fPIsY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ri4-mHQysS0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ri4-mHQysS0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




I loved this is spinal tap it was so funny


----------



## random3434

A classic midnight cult movie about an elderly lady and a young lad's love affair. She was a _cougar _before the word "cougar" became a media catch-phrase. 



   8 out of 10


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_and_Maude


----------



## YWN666

Echo Zulu said:


> A classic midnight cult movie about an elderly lady and a young lad's love affair. She was a _cougar _before the word "cougar" became a media catch-phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 out of 10
> 
> 
> Harold and Maude - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



GREAT movie.


----------



## YWN666

Toro said:


> My absolute favorite movie of all time.
> 
> And my favorite scene, which precedes the one you posted.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVWH01E2weA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVWH01E2weA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



I got Holy Grail on DVD and have watched it a few dozen times.  So many classic lines.  I also saw Spamalot on Broadway and it was just as funny.


----------



## strollingbones

watched it on dvd last night...2 hours of my life...gone...


----------



## elvis

10/10.

Legally Blonde 2
0/10, worst movie ever made.


----------



## chloe

streetkings, with forreest whittaker & keanue reeves

It was ok i guess the best part was just being able to stare at keanu reeves for the 88 minutes....he he


----------



## tigerbob

10/10.  Can still remember where I was the first time I saw it (I wanna say 1983?)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V8lT1o0sDwI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V8lT1o0sDwI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> 10/10.  Can still remember where I was the first time I saw it (I wanna say 1983?)
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V8lT1o0sDwI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V8lT1o0sDwI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Toga! Toga! Toga!

Best comedy movie of all time.


----------



## Modbert

10/10. I want to say I first saw The Blues Brothers at least ten years ago at the age of 7 and haven't stopped loving to watch it since. 

What I would consider the second best comedy movie of all time (though sometimes ties with Animal House).

This is one of the best scenes in the film:

Blues Brothers Mall Chase


----------



## Jon

If you haven't seen Slumdog Millionaire, do so now. I was skeptical, but I loved it. I'm going tomorrow to see the Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It jumped up to #70 something on the IMDb Top 250 list, so I'm forced to go see it as I'm already on #200 something.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> If you haven't seen Slumdog Millionaire, do so now. I was skeptical, but I loved it. I'm going tomorrow to see the Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It jumped up to #70 something on the IMDb Top 250 list, so I'm forced to go see it as I'm already on #200 something.



Slumdog Millionaire was a great movie.

I think you'll love Curious Case of Benjamin Button J. I wasn't sure going into the movie whether it be good.

But 3 hours later just about, I had a different mindset. It was easily my second favorite movie of the year (Dark Knight was #1) and even gave Dark Knight a run for it's money in my opinion.

You won't realize how fast time flies by in the theater if you get into it. Brad Pitt played one of his best parts in years but it's the women of the movie who make it. Cate Blanchett's best acting by far.


----------



## Jon

Yeah, Benjamin Button looks great. I just couldn't find anyone to go with me until tomorrow. I hate going to movies alone.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> Yeah, Benjamin Button looks great. I just couldn't find anyone to go with me until tomorrow. I hate going to movies alone.



I wouldn't mind going to the movies alone but for whatever reason I never do go alone.


----------



## strollingbones

still no one has gone to "doubt"?  

i still dont get the dark knight thing...and what about the tom cruise nazi thing..?

animal house was great..blues brothers was great....

horrid new year's confession....i have a thing for john travolta....its like a damn illness...if you turn on "staying alive" or "urban cowboy" ...i go into this unnatural trance and will stop what i am doing....blow off appointments and watch it.  the scene where scott glenn eats the worm....okay too much info..sorry


----------



## Jon

strollingbones said:


> still no one has gone to "doubt"?



I might take in a double feature tomorrow and see that along with Benjamin Button. I love Phillip Seymour Hoffman.



> i still dont get the dark knight thing...



I'd say it's a guy thing, but I know a lot of girls who liked it - and not just for Heath Ledger. I think because Batman is such a staple in the superhero world that it's nice that someone is finally portraying at the story as it was intended. To me, though, The Dark Knight plays more like a crime drama than a superhero movie. You can definitely see the director's love for movies like Heat.



> and what about the tom cruise nazi thing..?



I vowed to never see another Tom Cruise movie after War of the Worlds. Even though I LIKED War of the Worlds, I HATE Tom Cruise. Lions for Lambs was a box office embarrassment, and Valkyrie isn't doing so hot either. If it weren't for his cameo in Tropic Thunder (for which he got a fucking Golden Globes nomination...wtf?), his career would be dead.


----------



## strollingbones

the nazi movie release on christmas day....even i saw that as a rather odd thing....given the choice of taking your kids to a nazi movie or a guy and his dog movie...o gee....

tom cruise let scientology or however you spell it....ruin his career...and you really shouldnt be rude to matt on the today show

war of the worlds was okay as far as that type goes...

yes i really like seymour...his capote was excellent


----------



## Xenophon

El Cid staring Charlton Heston

Amazing movie, for three hours you are in mideval Spain and for a change the Muslims and Christians fight side by side under the Cid.

A real old time 'epic' movie well worth watching with surprisingly few slow spots.


----------



## PoliticalChic

strollingbones said:


> watched it on dvd last night...2 hours of my life...gone...



Strollingbones, what didn't you like about it?  I'm set to watch that one soon.  I hope I'm not going to wasting 2 hours as well.  BTW, Happy New Year.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> View attachment 6571
> 
> 10/10. I want to say I first saw The Blues Brothers at least ten years ago at the age of 7 and haven't stopped loving to watch it since.
> 
> What I would consider the second best comedy movie of all time (though sometimes ties with Animal House).
> 
> This is one of the best scenes in the film:
> 
> Blues Brothers Mall Chase



Christ, Jake, Take it easy.


----------



## tigerbob

elvis3577 said:


> Christ, Jake, Take it easy.



*ELWOOD!
*


----------



## tigerbob

11/10

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D89nbx_XBAE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D89nbx_XBAE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Jon

I just rewatched Slumdog Millionaire. I'm still debating with myself over what rating to give it. 9/10 seems appropriate, but it's probably the best movie I've seen since Pan's Labyrinth, which I gave a 10/10 to.

Also, I decided not to go to the movies tonight. Gonna go tomorrow probably. I want to see Benjamin Button, because I want to decide which of these two films deserves Best Picture nod at the Golden Globes. Benjamin Button looks good, but I can't imagine it being this good. I'll have to see for myself.

One thing I will say...Bollywood can put out some amazing films.


----------



## tigerbob

jsanders said:


> I just rewatched Slumdog Millionaire. I'm still debating with myself over what rating to give it. 9/10 seems appropriate, but it's probably the best movie I've seen since Pan's Labyrinth, which I gave a 10/10 to.
> 
> Also, I decided not to go to the movies tonight. Gonna go tomorrow probably. I want to see Benjamin Button, because I want to decide which of these two films deserves Best Picture nod at the Golden Globes. Benjamin Button looks good, but I can't imagine it being this good. I'll have to see for myself.
> 
> One thing I will say...Bollywood can put out some amazing films.



Sounds like you're a movie buff.  You should start a Best Picture poll.


----------



## strollingbones

PoliticalChic said:


> Strollingbones, what didn't you like about it?  I'm set to watch that one soon.  I hope I'm not going to wasting 2 hours as well.  BTW, Happy New Year.




i had hoped it would be good.  what didnt i like..first the fact that it was subtitled...then it kinda went back and forth...i dont wanna spoil it for anyone...i rented it from one of the dollar box things..hell blow a dollar....you may like it..i didnt care for dark knight and everyone seems to love it...

i will admit i have never seen some of the major hits...cause i think they are to be avoided...titanic...gangs of new york...dr strangelove...etc

happy new year chic


----------



## Harry Dresden

i just seen Walk Hard The Dewey Cox Story.....kinda humorous,better than what i thought it would be,his character is supposed to be a parallel of Johnny Cash's life.....and John C. Reilly can sing pretty good....


----------



## Jon

tigerbob said:


> Sounds like you're a movie buff.



To say the least. I love movies, I love movie award season. The best movies always come out around this time. Revolutionary Road is getting nominations and it's not even out yet. I can't wait to see it though. I hear Kate Winslet and Leonardo DiCaprio give amazing performances.



> You should start a Best Picture poll.



Meh. I would, but even I can't make a fair assessment of Best Picture. I've only seen Slumdog Millionaire of the Best Picture - Drama category. I'll see Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Revolutionary Road. But Frost/Nixon and The Reader don't interest me at all.

I will say, though, that if In Bruges doesn't win Best Picture - Musical or Comedy, I'll be upset. Mamma Mia! was garbage (yes, I watch musicals). And Burn After Reading was good, but In Bruges was far better.


----------



## tigerbob

jsanders said:


> To say the least. I love movies, I love movie award season. The best movies always come out around this time. Revolutionary Road is getting nominations and it's not even out yet. I can't wait to see it though. I hear Kate Winslet and Leonardo DiCaprio give amazing performances.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. I would, but even I can't make a fair assessment of Best Picture. I've only seen Slumdog Millionaire of the Best Picture - Drama category. I'll see Curious Case of Benjamin Button and Revolutionary Road. But Frost/Nixon and The Reader don't interest me at all.
> 
> I will say, though, that if In Bruges doesn't win Best Picture - Musical or Comedy, I'll be upset. Mamma Mia! was garbage (yes, I watch musicals). And Burn After Reading was good, but In Bruges was far better.



I went to see the new Bond over Thxgiving, but it was full so we got tix to see Zack and Miri instead, then ended up wandering into the wrong screen and seeing Changeling, which I had never heard of but thought was really good.


----------



## Jon

tigerbob said:


> I went to see the new Bond over Thxgiving, but it was full so we got tix to see Zack and Miri instead, then ended up wandering into the wrong screen and seeing Changeling, which I had never heard of but thought was really good.



I meant to see that, but never got around to it. It didn't get great reviews, but I don't remember why. I think people are just tired of Angelina Jolie. That was like...her fourth movie of the year.

I did see Zack and Miri, and it was hilarious. One of my favorite comedies of 2008, but Role Models was slightly better.


----------



## YWN666

jsanders said:


> I I think people are just tired of Angelina Jolie.



I must be in the minority but I never liked her.  I know her personal life shouldn't affect her acting abilities but I can't enjoy a movie starring someone who I personally don't like.  She is a homewrecker and can get a little bizarre (her behavior with Billy Bob Thornton and that time she french kissed her brother were 2 notable examples). I feel the same way about Tom Cruise and his nutty antics.


----------



## YWN666

By the way, anyone wanting to know about movies cioming out in the future, you might enjoy the Hollywood Stock Exchange (hsx.com).  You buy and sell stocks in movies and actors (it's free but I understand they now have an option to spend real cash) and they have information available on movies in the initial stages of development that won't be out for another 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> I meant to see that, but never got around to it. It didn't get great reviews, but I don't remember why. I think people are just tired of Angelina Jolie. That was like...her fourth movie of the year.
> 
> I did see Zack and Miri, and it was hilarious. One of my favorite comedies of 2008, but Role Models was slightly better.



Kevin Smith is a comedy genius.


----------



## strollingbones

i just cant see spending 19 dollars for two to go to the movie..when i can wait for dvd's on the dollar box....

and what about "clockwork orange"


----------



## Zoom-boing

We just took the family to see Marley and Me.  Rather disappointing.  All the trailers make it look like the dog is the main plot of the movie but not really.  I kind of thought it would be like Turner and Hooch, as far as the dog part of it goes but it wasn't.   The couple gets married, his reporter boss tells him to get a dog so the wife won't be all 'baby minded' so they get Marley, who is an unruly puppy that turns into an unruly big lab dog.  The dog's antics are off and on throughout the movie but the movie is more about the lives of these two people and Marley antics seem to be thrown in for some comic relief.  My objection to it, um other than Owen Wilson, is that the movie was rated PG and sex talk ran throughout it.  They were trying to have a baby and things like the husband saying to the wife 'so you're saying we'll go home and take our clothes off to get it on' and they're in an old Irish B&B w/gobs of religious pics around and she sits on one of the two twins beds and the bed squeeks then 3 min. later they are panning up to the religious pic above the bed as the bed is squeeking away; she takes her clothes off and jumps into the pool then he does the same (they only show her from the shoulders up but still . . .), and similar things throughout the movie.  Also, language -- ass, asshole, shit, son of a bitch - again, for a PG movie that looks like it's all about this crazy dog -- it just seemed to me it should have been rated PG-13 is all.  Kathleen Turner showed up as a dog trainer and I hardly recognized her!  Holy cow!!  She got big and just, wow.  I looked her up; apparently she has suffered for years with RA and the side effects of the meds is weight gain.  Quick shocking to see her like this vs. the hot tamale she was back in the day.   I'd rate Marely and Me 3 1/2 out of 10.  My 18 yr. old daughter liked it better than I did, my 15 yr old special needs son thought the dog stuff was funny and my nearly 12 yr. old daughter thought it was 'too much language'.  My husband stayed awake for the whole movie, so maybe it was a 4 out of 10. lol

I wholeheartedly agree about Tom Cruise -- blech!!!!!  I do NOT believe this guy can act and can't figure out why some think he can.  He plays himself in every movie; his characters are always the same.  I prefer the Johnny Depps and Heath Ledgers who can make me completely forget who they are and have me believe they _are_ the charcters they are playing.

As for Angelina Jolie -- I find her looks disturbing and somehow mutant-like.  Gianormoss head and face.  Her acting -- saw her in Playing By Heart and she was just ok; haven't seen her in much else so maybe she is better than I realize but . . . . just can't seem to get beyond her looks.  Probably just me though.

The Holy Grail - simply the absolute best.  Even got bits of it on my ipod and it never, ever, ever fails to reduce me to tears of laughter.  Even when the day is crap.


----------



## Jon

YWN666 said:


> I must be in the minority but I never liked her.



Same. I enjoyed her role in Girl, Interrupted, but that's about it (but I think she robbed Chloey Sevigny of an Oscar). I've heard her performance in The Changeling is so over-the-top that it's annoying.

And, I think she's hideously ugly.

I feel the same way about Tom Cruise. His personal life affects my feelings about his performances. Not his religion so much as to the way he brainwashed Katie Holmes and alienated her from her friends and family. It's disturbing.


----------



## tigerbob

jsanders said:


> Same. I enjoyed her role in Girl, Interrupted, but that's about it (but I think she robbed Chloey Sevigny of an Oscar). I've heard her performance in The Changeling is so over-the-top that it's annoying.
> 
> And, I think she's hideously ugly.
> 
> I feel the same way about Tom Cruise. His personal life affects my feelings about his performances. Not his religion so much as to the way he brainwashed Katie Holmes and alienated her from her friends and family. It's disturbing.



I quite liked The Changeling.


----------



## WillowTree

Dayuumm I always thought Angelina Jolie was beautiful!  I must be an alien!


----------



## Modbert

YWN666 said:


> By the way, anyone wanting to know about movies cioming out in the future, you might enjoy the Hollywood Stock Exchange (hsx.com).  You buy and sell stocks in movies and actors (it's free but I understand they now have an option to spend real cash) and they have information available on movies in the initial stages of development that won't be out for another 2 or 3 years.



Well one of the biggest films being filmed right now that I know of is the new Tim Burton movie.

Alice in Wonderland with his usual cast.

What I'm interesting in seeing is Johnny Depp as The Mad Hatter.


----------



## Shadow

jsanders said:


> Same. I enjoyed her role in Girl, Interrupted, but that's about it (but I think she robbed Chloey Sevigny of an Oscar). I've heard her performance in The Changeling is so over-the-top that it's annoying.
> 
> And, I think she's hideously ugly.
> 
> I feel the same way about Tom Cruise. His personal life affects my feelings about his performances. Not his religion so much as to the way he brainwashed Katie Holmes and alienated her from her friends and family. It's disturbing.



I agree about Angelina.  Her lips look cracked and her hair always looks like it needs conditioner and a brush.  Mr and Mrs Smith was over rated .  I kept waiting for it to end, but that movie went on and on and on...far too long.


----------



## elvis

strollingbones said:


> i just cant see spending 19 dollars for two to go to the movie..when i can wait for dvd's on the dollar box....
> 
> and what about "clockwork orange"



Viddie well, my brother, viddie well.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> Well one of the biggest films being filmed right now that I know of is the new Tim Burton movie.



The biggest film in production now is Avatar. James Cameron has practically innovated the way movies are being filmed. His methods were so creative that Francis Ford Coppola, Stephen Spielberg, Peter Jackson, and Spike Jonze came just to watch him film. When you have some of the most renowned directors in cinema history come just to watch you work, you know you're doing something right. I'm really interested to see how this movie turns out.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> The biggest film in production now is Avatar. James Cameron has practically innovated the way movies are being filmed. His methods were so creative that Francis Ford Coppola, Stephen Spielberg, Peter Jackson, and Spike Jonze came just to watch him film. When you have some of the most renowned directors in cinema history come just to watch you work, you know you're doing something right. I'm really interested to see how this movie turns out.



And now I sit here wondering why I haven't heard about this. 

So did you ever see Curious Case yet J?

Edit: Wow, it's already got a release date for Dec 18 of 2009.


----------



## Nevadamedic

I Now Pronounce Your Chuck And Larry. I give it a 10 out of 10. One of Adam Sandler's best movies along with Anger Management, Happy Gilmore an The Longest Yard. I think everyone should own it.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> And now I sit here wondering why I haven't heard about this.
> 
> So did you ever see Curious Case yet J?
> 
> Edit: Wow, it's already got a release date for Dec 18 of 2009.



Sigh...I THINK I'm going to see Benjamin Button tomorrow. Really this time. 

And yeah, Avatar is insane. It will be the best looking film ever made (as far as resolution and clarity goes, anyway). He's using a new camera system that basically allows him to film every scene from dozens of different angles. He can then edit the film without having to reshoot the scene. By tracing the movements of the characters, he can map their bodies like a video game creator would map a computer model, and he can actually move the characters limbs and facial expressions. It's really, really insane the amount of detail he's putting into it.


----------



## strollingbones

elvis3577 said:


> Viddie well, my brother, viddie well.




best one of the day so far....buts its early


----------



## Jon

I finally saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I loved it. It reminded me a lot of Forrest Gump, and I found a lot of parallels in the characters (Benjamin/Forrest, Daisy/Jenny, Queenie/Mrs. Gump, Captain Mike & the gentleman who took Benjamin to the brothel/Lt. Dan). In fact, I almost wanted to call it uncreative because of those parallels, but I still really enjoyed the movie. I gave it an 8/10 (same score I gave Forrest Gump, heh).


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> I finally saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I loved it. It reminded me a lot of Forrest Gump, and I found a lot of parallels in the characters (Benjamin/Forrest, Daisy/Jenny, Queenie/Mrs. Gump, Captain Mike & the gentleman who took Benjamin to the brothel/Lt. Dan). In fact, I almost wanted to call it uncreative because of those parallels, but I still really enjoyed the movie. I gave it an 8/10 (same score I gave Forrest Gump, heh).



 Perhaps because it's written by the same screenwriter?

There are a lot of parallels but Forrest Gump was more of a pop culture/history run through. This was a real story.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> Perhaps because it's written by the same screenwriter?



Mmmm...that was sort of my point. It's unoriginal because we've seen it before from the same person. If Eric Roth wins another Oscar for this, I'll be pretty upset. Hell, a nomination really isn't even deserved.


----------



## Jon

Oh, and I definitely think Slumdog Millionaire deserves Best Picture between the two. Just saying...


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> Oh, and I definitely think Slumdog Millionaire deserves Best Picture between the two. Just saying...



Not sure about that.

It probably won't though but it should; The Dark Knight as best picture of the year.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> Not sure about that.
> 
> It probably won't though but it should; The Dark Knight as best picture of the year.



I don't even see The Dark Knight being nominated. Are you kidding me? It is not the type of film to win Oscars.

Right now, frontrunners for Best Picture are Slumdog Millionaire, Milk, and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I think people are going to find Slumdog Millionaire to be the more original film. It will be a shocker win (sort of like Crash beating Brokeback Mountain), at least that's how I see it going down.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> I don't even see The Dark Knight being nominated. Are you kidding me? *It is not the type of film to win Oscars.*
> 
> Right now, frontrunners for Best Picture are Slumdog Millionaire, Milk, and The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. I think people are going to find Slumdog Millionaire to be the more original film. It will be a shocker win (sort of like Crash beating Brokeback Mountain), at least that's how I see it going down.



Which is why it won't. I don't like how a film must be depressing or along the lines of that to win a best picture oscar. It's not always reflective of what really is the best picture of the year.

I do believe people will find SM the more original film. Whether it wins the oscar will be determined on whether they felt the message of the film and the mood was right.

The last upbeat film to win a oscar might be considered Chicago but that really isn't upbeat. I would have to go back to 1988 with Rain Man. But even then I have


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> Which is why it won't. I don't like how a film must be depressing or along the lines of that to win a best picture oscar. It's not always reflective of what really is the best picture of the year.



It doesn't have to be depressing, it just has to tell a good story, which The Dark Knight fails at.

It just so happens that sad movies often tell the best stories.

Also, I don't see Return of the King as being depressing. It has a happy ending.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> It doesn't have to be depressing, it just has to tell a good story, which The Dark Knight fails at.
> 
> It just so happens that sad movies often tell the best stories.
> 
> Also, I don't see Return of the King as being depressing. It has a happy ending.



Pfft, Lord of the Rings sucked. 

Sorry but the movies did anyway. The books I always thought were fine though.

The Dark Knight does tell a good story though. I mean you can say alot about the movie but you can't say it doesn't tell a good story.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> Pfft, Lord of the Rings sucked.



You suck.

The amount of time and detail put into those films is worthy of the Oscar alone.



> Sorry but the movies did anyway. The books I always thought were fine though.



Normally, I'd agree. I always love books better than movies. But I can honestly say I enjoy the movies better than the books. I find Tolkien's writing style to be drearily long-winded. If he spent less time describing the shape of a tree's branches and more time writing action sequences, I might feel different. What makes the movies so great is that Jackson read the books in great detail and brought the scenes Tolkien had described to life in a way I never thought possible. I can't wait to see what Guillermo del Toro does with The Hobbit.



> The Dark Knight does tell a good story though. I mean you can say alot about the movie but you can't say it doesn't tell a good story.



Quite the opposite. I give it accolades on many levels. Wonderful performances by Gary Oldman, Aaron Eckhart, and Heath Ledger. I loved the direction and the action sequences. The mood of the film is perfect for a crime drama. It is a cinematic masterpiece. I still find the story to be completely lackluster. All in all, nothing really happens. I could sum up the film in a few short sentences and not leave out any major events. I couldn't do the same with a film like The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. And, somehow, the two movies are nearly the same length.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> You suck.
> 
> The amount of time and detail put into those films is worthy of the Oscar alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, I'd agree. I always love books better than movies. But I can honestly say I enjoy the movies better than the books. I find Tolkien's writing style to be drearily long-winded.* If he spent less time describing the shape of a tree's branches and more time writing action sequences, I might feel different*. What makes the movies so great is that Jackson read the books in great detail and brought the scenes Tolkien had described to life in a way I never thought possible. I can't wait to see what Guillermo del Toro does with The Hobbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. I give it accolades on many levels. Wonderful performances by Gary Oldman, Aaron Eckhart, and Heath Ledger. I loved the direction and the action sequences. The mood of the film is perfect for a crime drama. It is a cinematic masterpiece. I still find the story to be completely lackluster. All in all, nothing really happens. I could sum up the film in a few short sentences and not leave out any major events. I couldn't do the same with a film like The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. And, somehow, the two movies are nearly the same length.



To what I bolded: All they did in the movie was walk, walk, and walk. 

[youtube]AxAEo3CWeq8[/youtube]

Don't get me wrong, Peter Jackson put a great amount of detail and time into the movie  but it just didn't reflect well when put on the movie screen.

And to what you said about The Dark Knight:

That's true for all superhero movies. Except The Dark Knight went far beyond any superhero movie ever made.

The only thing I didn't like about the movie was the way they changed Two-Face's origin by adding the Joker into his origin.

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button basis was a story though, we both have to admit it's not like The Dark Knight where a great deal of time is spent on action scenes.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> To what I bolded: All they did in the movie was walk, walk, and walk.



All they do in The Dark Knight is talk, talk, and talk. 

Seriously, the battle scenes in the Lord of the Rings trilogy are still monumental. The battle for Helm's Deep is still one of my favorite movie sequences ever. Simply amazing.



> That's true for all superhero movies. Except The Dark Knight went far beyond any superhero movie ever made.



Exactly, which is why I love it so much. To me, it plays more like a crime drama (Heat, for example) than a superhero movie.



> The only thing I didn't like about the movie was the way they changed Two-Face's origin by adding the Joker into his origin.



Meh, I didn't mind that. I hated the character of Rachel and felt she was completely unnecessary in both of the last two films. I would rather see Ras Al-Ghul's daughter show up than have another Rachel type. And for fuck's sake, if they cast Angelina Jolie as Selina Kyle (if they even do a third movie and include Catwoman), I won't bother watching it.



> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button basis was a story though, we both have to admit it's not like The Dark Knight where a great deal of time is spent on action scenes.



Precisely why The Dark Knight won't be nominated for Best Picture. The action scenes are the story, and there's not much story to them. It's entertaining to watch, but what's to talk about?


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> All they do in The Dark Knight is talk, talk, and talk.
> 
> Seriously, the battle scenes in the Lord of the Rings trilogy are still monumental. The battle for Helm's Deep is still one of my favorite movie sequences ever. Simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, which is why I love it so much. To me, it plays more like a crime drama (Heat, for example) than a superhero movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I didn't mind that. I hated the character of Rachel and felt she was completely unnecessary in both of the last two films. I would rather see Ras Al-Ghul's daughter show up than have another Rachel type. And for fuck's sake, if they cast Angelina Jolie as Selina Kyle (if they even do a third movie and include Catwoman), I won't bother watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why The Dark Knight won't be nominated for Best Picture. The action scenes are the story, and there's not much story to them. It's entertaining to watch, but what's to talk about?



Dark Knight is plenty of action, not just talk. 

The battle scenes in LOTR were great, don't get me wrong. But if I wanted to watch great battle scenes then I'd just watch 300. 

The Dark Knight did remind me of movies like Heat too though. Nolan Verse is a true Batman film; dark, gritty, and realistic.

With the Two-Face, it was a small thing as a fan but it didn't take anything out of the movie for me. I rather would of seen Talia then Rachel myself too. She proved to be just like what alot women are in the comics; woman in refrigerator.

And if you're not familiar with the term: Women in Refrigerators - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They are going to do a third movie at this point. Whether Nolan will be back is up to debate. If they can do Catwoman right, I wouldn't mind it. I'll be honest, I wasn't sure about Heath Ledger as Joker until I saw the first pictures. If Angelina Jolie is Catwoman then I'd just trust Nolan into knowing what he's doing.

The story is one someone can talk about. The action scenes are part of the story but not the whole story.

I, myself, have long ago thought of a script for Batman III.

It's like Heat but would remind someone of Silence of the Lambs too.

Hugo Weaving as The Riddler.

And I had Edward Norton in mind for Mr. Zsasz.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> Dark Knight is plenty of action, not just talk.



And LOTR is plenty of action, not just walk.



> The battle scenes in LOTR were great, don't get me wrong. But if I wanted to watch great battle scenes then I'd just watch 300.



Are you intentionally trying to anger me? 



> The Dark Knight did remind me of movies like Heat too though. Nolan Verse is a true Batman film; dark, gritty, and realistic.



Agreed. The TV series, cartoons, and original movies were campfests. It was like watching Batman: The Gay Pride Version.



> They are going to do a third movie at this point. Whether Nolan will be back is up to debate.



No Nolan = no Bale = bad movie.



> If they can do Catwoman right, I wouldn't mind it. I'll be honest, I wasn't sure about Heath Ledger as Joker until I saw the first pictures. If Angelina Jolie is Catwoman then I'd just trust Nolan into knowing what he's doing.



Actually, Ledger's audition was nothing like this performance. After he was given the part, he spent months perfecting his performance. What Nolan cast was not what Nolan got. Also, the choice of Katie Holmes as Rachel, and then Maggie Gyllenhaal, speaks against Nolan's casting abilities.



> The story is one someone can talk about. The action scenes are part of the story but not the whole story.



What major part of the story takes place without an action sequence?



> Hugo Weaving as The Riddler.



Triple yuck. The only person I could see playing The Riddler is Michael C. Hall from Dexter. Absolutely perfect.



> And I had Edward Norton in mind for Mr. Zsasz.



Not bad. I'd rather see Phillip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin. It would be genius. The Penguin's character is totally out of place in Nolan's universe, but I think Hoffman could create something that fits.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> And LOTR is plenty of action, not just walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you intentionally trying to anger me?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. The TV series, cartoons, and original movies were campfests. It was like watching Batman: The Gay Pride Version.
> 
> 
> 
> No Nolan = no Bale = bad movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Ledger's audition was nothing like this performance. After he was given the part, he spent months perfecting his performance. What Nolan cast was not what Nolan got. Also, the choice of Katie Holmes as Rachel, and then Maggie Gyllenhaal, speaks against Nolan's casting abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> What major part of the story takes place without an action sequence?
> 
> 
> 
> Triple yuck. The only person I could see playing The Riddler is Michael C. Hall from Dexter. Absolutely perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. I'd rather see Phillip Seymour Hoffman as The Penguin. It would be genius. The Penguin's character is totally out of place in Nolan's universe, but I think Hoffman could create something that fits.



1.) Maybe I am trying to get you angry.  Just kidding.

2.) [youtube]r94AJzJZZaU[/youtube]

Though in the show's defense; the original comic book did have Batman and Dick Grayson sleeping in the same bed together at one point. 

3.) I never did mind Tim Burton's Batman but felt it was just Gothic Batman and Jack acting like himself.

4.) That's true, the role ended up killing him too as he got depressed because of it and couldn't sleep. I do want to see that diary he made. I'm also not sure if Nolan made the call for Katie or Maggie.

5.) The one when Harvey decides to become Two-Face? I could think of a few more tomorrow when I'm not half asleep.

6.) That would be a good choice maybe but a bit too hollywood. I know I'd not want to see Johnny Depp in the role; that's for damn well sure. Hugo Weaving, second choice might be Daniel Day Lewis.

7.) That's who I had down for The Penguin in my cast list for any villain that got chosen for the next movie.  He's a popular choice for the Penguin and the current incarnation of the Penguin in the comic books isn't out of place. Gangster born with some kind of birth defect? It would reflect the current situation after The Dark Knight too.

I'm not saying you have this in your mind, but too many people I know think the Penguin is the one they saw in the Tim Burton movie.

8.) Angelina Jolie would be on my list for potential Catwoman but I would think Kate Beckinsale would fit the role best.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> 8.) Angelina Jolie would be on my list for potential Catwoman but I would think Kate Beckinsale would fit the role best.



I love you. Kate Beckinsale is my absolute first choice for the role. We've already seen her in tight leather anyway. Anyone who saw it the first two times knows they want to see it again, anyway. 

However, I'm not sure Kate can play the mentally ill side of Selina Kyle (could be wrong). If Angelina channeled her performance from Girl, Interrupted, I may let it slide if she were cast as Selina. I'm just tired of seeing that fugly bitch in everything.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> I love you. Kate Beckinsale is my absolute first choice for the role. We've already seen her in tight leather anyway. Anyone who saw it the first two times knows they want to see it again, anyway.
> 
> However, I'm not sure Kate can play the mentally ill side of Selina Kyle (could be wrong). If Angelina channeled her performance from Girl, Interrupted, I may let it slide if she were cast as Selina. I'm just tired of seeing that fugly bitch in everything.





That's another Burton creation, Selina Kyle isn't mentally ill.

Kate Beckinsale in Underworld just yelled Catwoman to me. Angelina Jolie would fit Catwoman for certain aspects and other aspects no.

And I know how you feel, I don't like when I see an actor/actress in everything.


----------



## Jon

Modbert said:


> That's another Burton creation, Selina Kyle isn't mentally ill.



Depends on which comic you're reading. In the original comics, Selina Kyle is absolutely dreadfully boring. She fakes amnesia just to get out of a life of crime, and other than that, she just follows Batman around because she likes his penis.

Frank Miller wrote a good Selina Kyle, and it's the one I want to see on screen. Former prostitute turned catburglar. I guess mentally ill was the wrong term. But clearly, she has a dark past. Also, the Selina Kyle that followed Frank's recreation fits well in the current story, as it was alluded to a couple of times that Selina may be an illegitimate child of Falcone's.


----------



## Modbert

jsanders said:


> Depends on which comic you're reading. In the original comics, Selina Kyle is absolutely dreadfully boring. She fakes amnesia just to get out of a life of crime, and other than that, she just follows Batman around because she likes his penis.
> 
> Frank Miller wrote a good Selina Kyle, and it's the one I want to see on screen. Former prostitute turned catburglar. I guess mentally ill was the wrong term. But clearly, she has a dark past. Also, the Selina Kyle that followed Frank's recreation fits well in the current story, as it was alluded to a couple of times that Selina may be an illegitimate child of Falcone's.



Frank Miller writes a good anything, he is the man when it comes to comics and more and more for movies. Former prostitute turned catburglar looks like the best kind of Catwoman that would fit in the Nolan verse. And I remember that quite well, that would also be a good subplot.

Catwoman can work in Batman III, it's how they do it is what will count.


----------



## Xenophon

Modbert said:


> [youtube]AxAEo3CWeq8[/youtube]


Clerks II is a fun movie, randall had LOTR pegged.


----------



## roomy

This week I have seen.

Seven Pounds, it's the new Will Smith movie and will have most in tears, take a hankie, men should stay at home unless they don't mind crying in public.7/10.

The Wrestler.Starring Mickey Roarke as a washed up old wrestler still doing the rounds while working a dead end job and living in a trailer.Oscar winning performance from Roarke? Make your own mind up.Very depressing movie but very well made.8/10.

Defiance.Starring James Bond himself, Daniel Craig.I loved this movie, it is set during the 2nd World War and in my opinion ranks alongside Schindlers list.A must see.9/10 

Apaloosa.A truly great western starring Ed Harris, Viggo Mortensen, Jeremy Irons and Bridget Jones9/10


----------



## Jon

roomy said:


> Seven Pounds, it's the new Will Smith movie and will have most in tears, take a hankie, men should stay at home unless they don't mind crying in public.7/10.



Standing in line last night to see CCBB, I heard someone talking about this movie. They ruined the plot, and you're right, it sounds like a real tearjerker. The trailers I've seen on TV reveal NOTHING about the plot, and now I see why. I think I'll have to wait for the DVD, can't be getting all weepy in public.


----------



## Shadow

This weekend I rented *Second Hand Lions*- With Michael Caine,Robert Duvall and Haley Joel Osment.  

Set in the 60's it is about a boy who is dropped off on his two Great Uncles door step ,while his mother (Kyra Sedgwick) pretends to go off to school. The Uncles apparently are quite wealthy,but are living in a run down house with no phone or TV.  The boy learns from the two men ,through the stories they tell, that they fought in the foreign legion, and one of them fell in love with the Sultans daughter.  William (the young boy) is not sure if these stories are true or tall tales.  The mother is hoping that while living with the older men,William will discover where the uncles are hiding their fortune and tell her.  Good Movie,I enjoyed it.

I would give it an 8/10


----------



## Jon

You know, Robert, the more I consider Benjamin Button, the more disappointed I become. It really is such a direct ripoff of Forrest Gump. I hope to God it doesn't win Oscars for Best Picture and/or Screenplay. It just doesn't deserve them. First of all, it's hardly an adaptation of Fitzgerald's short story, the only commonality is a man who ages backwards (which appeared in literature centuries ago with Merlin the wizard). Secondly, the Forrest Gump formula was basically replicated for this film.

Found this over at IMDb, very enlightening:

*Forrest Gump *
It must be love: Forrest meets and falls for Jenny, the love of his life, when both are children. 
A little extra support: Forrest relies on leg braces early in life. 
An early loss: He is abandoned by his father. 
Big mamma's house: His self-sacrificing mother runs a boarding house. 
A soldier, a friend: He goes to war with Lt. Dan, who became a friend. 
Soothing a broken heart: When Jenny rejects him, Forrest finds comfort in running. 
Nature's signals: A feather appears to symbolize the connectedness of life. 
Setting sail to the future: Forrest gets a job on a shrimp boat. 
Swept away by a plot point: Hurricane Carmen blows through the plot. 
Long-lost loves: After Jenny suffers a health crisis, she returns home to Forrest. 
A father's fears: Forrest worries his son will have his same affliction. 
Mothers' wisdom: His mamma always told him: "Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're going to get." 


*Benjamin Button *
It must be love: Benjamin meets and falls for Daisy, the love of his life, when both are children. 
A little extra support: Benjamin relies on leg braces early in life. 
An early loss: He is abandoned by his father. 
Big mamma's house: His self-sacrificing mother runs a boarding house for the aged. 
A soldier, a friend: He goes to war with Capt. Mike, who became a friend. 
Soothing a broken heart: When Daisy rejects him, Benjamin takes comfort in running around with other women. 
Nature's signals: A hummingbird appears to symbolize the connectedness of life. 
Setting sail to the future: Benjamin gets a job on a tugboat. 
Swept away by a plot point: Hurricane Katrina blows through the plot. 
Long-lost loves: After Daisy suffers a health crisis, she returns home to Benjamin. 
A father's fears: Benjamin worries his child will have his affliction. 
Mothers' wisdom: His mamma always told him: "You never know what's coming for you."


----------



## sealybobo

Valkyrie

6.  Not bad, not average, but not that great either.  7 would be too much, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Zoom-boing

roomy said:


> This week I have seen.
> 
> Seven Pounds, it's the new Will Smith movie and will have most in tears, take a hankie, men should stay at home unless they don't mind crying in public.7/10.
> 
> The Wrestler.Starring Mickey Roarke as a washed up old wrestler still doing the rounds while working a dead end job and living in a trailer.Oscar winning performance from Roarke? Make your own mind up.Very depressing movie but very well made.8/10.



Mickey Rourke is still acting?  Did you even recognize him after all his plastic surgery?  

Thanks for the tip on Seven Pounds; now I'll be prepared! 

Saw these movies over Christmas break with my 18yr. old daughter.

Hancock.  I did NOT want to see this movie because I thought it looked stupid, even though I love Will Smith.  I was pleasantly surprised that it was not what I thought it was going to be (typical 'superhero' flick) and had a twist or two I didnt' anticipate.  Vince Gilligan (X-Files writer) worked on this.  I'd give it a 7/10 but I'm not sure if it's really that good or because it was just so much better than I thought it would be.  Either way, worth the rent.  W/be ok for the over 14 crowd (asshole is used alot throughout the movie and one or two shits but that's about it for language).  Cool FXs.

Definintely, Mabye.  I love Ryan Renyolds ever since he was in Two Guys, a Girl and a Pizza Place.   Nice take on the boy-meets-girl-boy-loses-girl-boy-gets-girl-back story.  It's rated Pg-13 but has some fairly graphic sex dialogue so caution is advised if you're thinking of letting younger kids watch it.  I'd give it an 8/10.  

Baby Mama.  I like Tine Fey and I like Amy Pohler better since I saw her in this.  I wish Tine Fey hadn't done such a good Sarah Palin impersonation because sometimes that's all I can see.  The movie was very predictable and was just ok, nothing more or less.  Some pretty funny lines in the movie.  I'd give it a 5.5/10 and would wait till it was on tv and put up with the commercials.   

The Dark Knight.  I really did like this movie and loved Heath Ledger's performance as the Joker.  Sure do miss him.   However, Christian Bale as Batman?  Uh, just didn't work for me.  He seemed very 'flat' as Batman.  Very, very cool FXs, car chases and the like.  Movie was a bit long but I enjoyed it.  I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## Truthmatters

Everything is Illuminated


A 2005 movie the never got its proper dues.

a 10 in my book.


http://wip.warnerbros.com/everythingisilluminated/


----------



## PoliticalChic

Zoom-boing said:


> Mickey Rourke is still acting?  Did you even recognize him after all his plastic surgery?
> 
> The Dark Knight.  I really did like this movie and loved Heath Ledger's performance as the Joker.  Sure do miss him.   However, Christian Bale as Batman?  Uh, just didn't work for me.  He seemed very 'flat' as Batman.  Very, very cool FXs, car chases and the like.  Movie was a bit long but I enjoyed it.  I'd give it an 8/10.



Why did Mickey Rourke need plastic surgery?

Good.  Dark Night is the next movie, I'll be watching.  I hope it will be worth my 2 1/2 hours.

Saw *Mongol*.  It is a visually stunning movie and for the guys, Genghis Khan's wife is stunning as well.  The story was pretty good.  Some parts a bit weak.  Good battle scenes.  Probably the best aspect of this movie is how it gives you a glimpse into the Mongolian culture.  8 out of 10.


----------



## Zoom-boing

PoliticalChic said:


> Why did Mickey Rourke need plastic surgery?



According to Rourke, it was to repair damage he suffered during his boxing career.  Here's a link that gives a bit more info and pics.  He had a great face, imo, prior to the surgery.  Hard to think this is what 'good' plastic surgery can accomplish!

Boxing + age = Mickey Rourkeâs face, he says - In Your Face - OCRegister.com



> Good.  Dark Night is the next movie, I'll be watching.  I hope it will be worth my 2 1/2 hours.



Yeah, this was pretty good, not great but good.  Kind of long.  I loved Heath Ledger's performance in this.  I thought Christian Bale's performance was rather flat and don't know why they chose him to play The Batman.  That's just me though.


----------



## indago

Zoom-boing said:


> I thought Christian Bale's performance was rather flat and don't know why they chose him to play The Batman.  That's just me though.



It's not just you.  I have mentioned before that I think Heath Ledger would have made a better Batman.


----------



## ProfessorG2

'Get up you big tub of guts!'  Marlon in 'One Eyed Jacks.'​


----------



## dilloduck

Harold and Maude-----an oldie but a cult classic never the less ! Great show !


----------



## indago

ProfessorG2 said:


> 'Get up you big tub of guts!'  Marlon in 'One Eyed Jacks.'​



"Yer a One-Eyed Jack around here, Dad, but I seen the other side o' yer face."


----------



## PoliticalChic

Zoom-boing said:


> According to Rourke, it was to repair damage he suffered during his boxing career.  Here's a link that gives a bit more info and pics.  He had a great face, imo, prior to the surgery.  Hard to think this is what 'good' plastic surgery can accomplish!
> 
> 
> Boxing + age = Mickey Rourkeâs face, he says - In Your Face - OCRegister.com



Thanks for the info, but I'm now I'm sorry I looked at the link.    I had a nice picture of him in my mind from 9 1/2 weeks and it's replaced with something amorphous and much less attractive!




> Yeah, this was pretty good, not great but good.  Kind of long.  I loved Heath Ledger's performance in this.  I thought Christian Bale's performance was rather flat and don't know why they chose him to play The Batman.  That's just me though.



I agree Heath Ledger was phenomenal.  Jack Nicholson's performance was more from the comic book genre, Ledger was more realistic and diabolical.  Too bad that he won't be able to be in the sequel.   The writing was perhaps the best part.  It was well worth my 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## 007

OK, last night late I was flipping through the channels and came to a new one called LMN TV. I usually go right past it but the scene that was on was of Susan Sarandon laying on a couch dropping her top. Then comes along a young Brooke Shields. Come to find out the setting is a whore house, and Brooke Shields plays a VERY young, 12, hooker. Unbelievably there's quite a few scenes where she's BUCK NAKED, one of which she's on a couch posing for a picture, and you can see everything. Now I ask you, if hollywood can make such a movie and call it art, then why is it called child porn if someone else does it?

I was blown away. Come to find out it's a movie called Pretty Baby.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Secretary (2002)*

Lee (Maggie Gyllenhaal) is finally released from a mental institution after undergoing treatment for self-mutilation.  After taking a secretarial course, she is hired as a secretary for a successful attorney (James Spader).  The self-hating Lee and the egomaniacal lawyer find that they can satisfy each other's sexual desire by engaging in a sadomasochistic relationship.  This dark subject is explored with a tinge of humor.  Very erotic.  Not for the squeamish. Gyllenahaal who was Batman's girlfriend received a Golden Globe nomination for this one.  Well-deserved.

9 out of 10.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Running Scared (2006)*

We watch our share of action movies in house and my husband says that this is the best movie he's seen all year.  

Joey Gazelle (Paul Walker) is ordered to dispose of the guns that were used to bring down some cops.  Instead of doing what he was told, he hides the guns in the cellar.  A snub-nosed .38 is stolen from his cache and used to kill a Russian gangster.  Joey is in search of his snub-nosed .38 for the next 18 hours and we were on the edge of our seats for the next 2 hours.  Plenty of violence, action, and twists and turns.  I don't want to give anything away, but one of the most violent, brutal, bloody scenes takes place in a hockey rink.  I was exhausted at end of the movie.  Pretty good acting.  Few holes in the plot, but definitely held our interest.  

9 out of 10.

Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases


----------



## kakarothusain

The best movie that i have seen till now is gladiator.Russell Crowe was awarded oscar for acting in this movie.This movie is based on a man who turned from a general to a slave and from a slave to a gladiator....


----------



## MaggieMae

PoliticalChic said:


> *Secretary (2002)*
> 
> Lee (Maggie Gyllenhaal) is finally released from a mental institution after undergoing treatment for self-mutilation.  After taking a secretarial course, she is hired as a secretary for a successful attorney (James Spader).  The self-hating Lee and the egomaniacal lawyer find that they can satisfy each other's sexual desire by engaging in a sadomasochistic relationship.  This dark subject is explored with a tinge of humor.  Very erotic.  Not for the squeamish. Gyllenahaal who was Batman's girlfriend received a Golden Globe nomination for this one.  Well-deserved.
> 
> 9 out of 10.



That movie had something for everyone who likes to try to figure out the human psyche! I think it's become one of those Hollywood calls "cult" movies. 

At the time I saw it, I was also hooked on "Boston Legal" so it was fun watching James Spader finally fulfilling the fantasies he often had playing lawyerly Alan Shore!


----------

